# Legacy 990 for 1 locomotive?



## jhenryk (Jan 22, 2014)

Again, I'm new to all of this but I wondered what the Legacy 990 has to offer a one locomotive layout? What can this system do over and above a traditional CW-80. Are we still looking at March for availability. Jim


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well to start, that would all depend what kind of locomotive you have.

If you actually have a full legacy equipped locomotive, I would highly recommend the 990 set. I only have one legacy locomotive power/dummy set and never thought it'd be worth getting the 990. Between the greater control of speed, a quillable whistle/horn feature and all the various sound and lighting options on the keypad, it's definitely worth it if it's in the budget. There are so many different features that it's tough to list them all. I've had my system for two years now and I'm still discovering neat little features included.

You can notch a legacy locomotive up one speed step and it'll just barely creep across the track. With a CW-80, you may be able to go somewhat slow, but you'll never go as slow as with legacy. You'll also only have control over the horn/bell sounds and some of the crew dialogue.

If you have TMCC locomotives, it's still worth it for the slightly better speed control, but you still really only have the features you would on a Cab-1 TMCC system (still a nice step up from the few you can access with a CW-80)


----------



## jhenryk (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Jake, thank you for replying. I have a Legacy GP-35 and am enthusiastic about your report on the 990. Now I'm really looking forward to getting one if they ever arrive. Especially what you said about creeper speed as my layout is an industrial park maze of street running with a loop imbedded in the maze and I love switching operations most of all. Have you heard of an anticipated date? Jim


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've owned mine since right after they were put back into production after another delay in shipments a year or two ago, so I haven't been keeping up with the dates for this shipment. It's unfortunate that they haven't been overly continuous with the production of the 990's as there is a real demand for them.

Sounds like your layout will be the perfect place for Legacy to be used. Especially if you're doing switching (you can only control the Lionel couplers on command engines in command mode). The wait for them to be available then will be the most difficult part :laugh:


I should add, my set had a bad remote after a few weeks of operating. The keypad got a little screwy. Lionel replaced it for free within about a week of sending it back and it's been fine ever since, with many hours of operating time on it.


----------



## jhenryk (Jan 22, 2014)

Is this system a handheld wireless control? Are you saying this system will open the couplers on my locomotive? THAT would be super. Jim


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

The system is made up of a base and a wireless remote. The base connects to the outer rails of your layout and there is also a small wall power pack that powers it. Then the remote takes 3(?) AA batteries (there are rechargeable ones supplied that will recharge when the remote is docked in the base).

Couplers are activated by two buttons on the remote anywhere on the layout. No special track pieces needed.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

It is a wireless handheld device that charges when placed back onto the base. Credit to Lionel's Site:












> Here’s all you need to get started...
> 
> The #990 LEGACY Command Set
> 
> ...


*This video should explain it (short, shows what comes with the #990 when bought)*:

http://www.lionel.com/CustomerService/ProductInstructionalVideos/video.cfm?documentID=6255


----------



## jhenryk (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh, this is just what i need to boost my confidence in being able to figure out how to use this 990 system......instructional videos! I'm going to watch all the videos i can find ahead of time. 

Does this system include a piece of fast track that will slip in for wire connections? I noticed along with the back ordered 990's that there is some kind of terminal track sensor section applicable to 990.(6-81294 $75) Or can I just wire up to an existing fastrack section? Jim


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

There's no special section needed. I usually just run the wire from mine straight to the U or ground terminal on whatever transformer (or transformers) I am using to power the track (or tracks). You can also run the wire to any spot on the outer rail, but that's slightly more work.

The Sensor track is something new and will allow access to more stuff in newer locomotives in the future, but I'm not quite sure what all those features are or what locomotives already have things.


----------



## jhenryk (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm turning in for the evening but couldn't log out without saying how much I appreciate the support. I can confirm with you that my experience with Lionel service has also been very good. My brand new GP-35 had a bug in it and they had it repaired the day after it arrived, on a test track the next day and it's on its way home to my engine house. Jim


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

jhenryk said:


> I'm turning in for the evening but couldn't log out without saying how much I appreciate the support. I can confirm with you that my experience with Lionel service has also been very good. My brand new GP-35 had a bug in it and they had it repaired the day after it arrived, on a test track the next day and it's on its way home to my engine house. Jim


My only gripe with Lionel service is that the remote they replaced my brand new one (hadn't even had it for two weeks and probably had 20 minutes of use before it went bad) with an obviously used, but repaired one. The thing still had crumbs and fingerprints all over it. I wiped it off with a paper towel and some rubbing alcohol and it cleaned up OK, so I didn't complain.

And you're very welcome. That's what these places are here for :laugh: Without asking the same question, I probably wouldn't have gotten my 990. I'm really glad I did though, it's a great "toy".


----------



## jhenryk (Jan 22, 2014)

Picking up from last evening, will I still need my cw-80 transformer to supply power to the track when i get the 990 system? (I have no non-legacy locomotives). Somehow I thought the command base supplied power to the track and I could use the CW-80 just for accesories like signals etc. Jim


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

The command base just provides the command signal. You'll still need the CW-80 or some other transformer to supply the 18V track power


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Not sure about it (the CW-80, other than using it for accessories), but you can always look into a Legacy Powermaster to power your layout. Credit to the Western Depot:



> *Legacy PowerMaster*
> 
> Lionel’s LEGACY PowerMaster provides superior AC track-voltage control for your command-equipped layout Use it with any Lionel remote to remotely adjust track power from a Lionel PowerHouse or other external AC transformer (sold separately). Now, run conventional engines and fine-tune your command-equipped locomotives, lighting and accessories with precision. The LEGACY PowerMaster allows for 32, 120, or 200-speed step AC voltage control.
> 
> ...


----------



## jhenryk (Jan 22, 2014)

Where do you set the throttle when using the cw-80 to supply the 18 volts in conjunction with the 990 system? My cw-80 tops out at 14 volts a/c. maybe accessories drawing on it causing it to be less. Jim


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

The legacy power master still isn't a power supply. It just allows you to control the voltage going to the track with a legacy cab-2. You still need to plug a transformer into it to supply the power.

When I run command stuff with a CW-80 I just turn the throttle all the way up. Usually works fine as long as you don't overload it.


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

What you need is a Lionel Power House. This is a 180 watt transformer with built in
circuit breaker protection, and no controls, so is perfect for TMCC or Legacy use.

Seems to be out of stock again at most dealers, but you might find one, about $100.










This is from the Lionel website.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a fistful of the PH180 transformers, I like the fast electronic breaker on those. That's all we use on our traveling modular layout as well, six of them power the entire layout.


----------



## jhenryk (Jan 22, 2014)

If I use my cw-80 for now, when I get a 990 does the transformer remain hooked up just as it is now without Legacy? Jim


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, you'll always need a transformer with either Legacy/TMCC or DCS.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

With the CW-80, I've found that it's easiest to get a banana jack male connector and put it on the end of the wire from the command base and simply plug it into the end of the U terminal on the CW-80. Otherwise you can just tighten both wires to the terminal as normal


----------



## jhenryk (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, Jake. All of this will probably be easier to understand when I actually see the 990 system. Hope you're still around here if it ever becomes available again. Jim


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

It looks a lot more intimidating than it really is.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Legacy 990 can be connected to almost any working layout in about five minutes!


Unpack the base and remote.
Insert the batteries in the remote.
Plug the base wall-wart into an outlet.
plug the base wall-wart into the Legacy base.
Run one wire from the track connection post on the back of the Legacy base to any outside rail on the layout.

Start running Legacy/TMCC trains.

I've taken my base to several clubs and showed them just how easy it is to get Legacy running on a previously conventional layout.


----------



## jhenryk (Jan 22, 2014)

Ah, that is comforting especially after reading posts about the complicated instruction manual. Thank you with a sigh of relief. I'll refer to your post IF they are ever released. Have you heard anything? Jim


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are lots of options you can use with the Legacy (or MTH DCS for that matter), however the basic operation and connection tends to be very simple.


----------

